# I7 Overheating ?



## ArtKO171 (May 5, 2015)

Evening,
My laptop is an Asus G551 and the processor is Intel Haswell Core i7-4710HQ 2,50GHz (3,50GH/4Cores 6MB cache). When I play to GTA 5 the CPU rises to 86 degree, and the game lag a little bit. 
It's normal for you ? My pc is recent. 

Thanks and good evening from France.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 5, 2015)

No, 86°C is not overheating for that CPU.

However, your GPU might be getting too hot and starting to lower its clock speed.  What GPU do you have in that system and how hot is it getting?  You can use GPUz to monitor the clock speed of the GPU while you are gaming and check to see if it is lowering after a while.


----------



## P4-630 (May 5, 2015)

ArtKO171 said:


> Evening,
> My laptop is an Asus G551 and the processor is Intel Haswell Core i7-4710HQ 2,50GHz (3,50GH/4Cores 6MB cache). When I play to GTA 5 the CPU rises to 86 degree, and the game lag a little bit.
> It's normal for you ? My pc is recent.
> 
> Thanks and good evening from France.



Hi, I own a G750JX with i7-4700HQ , I have lowered the maximum multiplier with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=xtu
to 2.8Ghz max, my CPU temp never goes above 65 degrees C while playing GTA V.


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 5, 2015)

newtekie1 said:


> No, 86°C is not overheating for that CPU.
> 
> However, your GPU might be getting too hot and starting to lower its clock speed.  What GPU do you have in that system and how hot is it getting?  You can use GPUz to monitor the clock speed of the GPU while you are gaming and check to see if it is lowering after a while.


Thanks for this quick answer my GC is Geforce GTX860M and the High degree for it is 79degree celcius.


----------



## P4-630 (May 5, 2015)

ArtKO171 said:


> Thanks for this quick answer my GC is Geforce GTX860M and the High degree for it is 79degree celcius.



Ok so your CPU might throttle, try to lower the maximum multipliers with https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=xtu


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 5, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Hi, I own a G750JX with i7-4700HQ , I have lowered the maximum multiplier with Intel Extreme Tuning Utility: https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=xtu
> to 2.8Ghz max, my CPU temp never goes above 65 degrees C while playing GTA V.


Ok, thx for your interest. My CPU is normal on idle ( 37 degrees) and with GPU full charges the temperatures rises 86 D i



P4-630 said:


> Ok so your CPU might throttle, try to lower the maximum multipliers with https://downloadcenter.intel.com/search?keyword=xtu


Ok, thx I'll try 

Give me an hour and I'll inform you


----------



## P4-630 (May 6, 2015)

ArtKO171 said:


> Ok, thx for your interest. My CPU is normal on idle ( 37 degrees) and with GPU full charges the temperatures rises 86 D i
> Ok, thx I'll try
> Give me an hour and I'll inform you



I assume it worked? 
These are high-end CPU's for laptops and there is no need to run it at full turbo speed for gaming, they only generate more heat this way.
Your CPU is most likely throttling at 85 degrees C, I never had it at 85C but read this:
http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...4700hq-with-throttlestop.207621/#post-3201136


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 6, 2015)

Hi, 
I've tested this and I won few degrees. But the PC don't like this and It doesn't want restart after the installation of intel software completed.

 I actuallised performances of the PC and I setting low the full processor usage at 90% on Alimentation advanced settings.

Now I reinstall GTA 5 and Skyrim for a little test this evening  I'll write the results here tonight. Thanks for your advices I'll read the last link what you sent me.



P4-630 said:


> I assume it worked?
> These are high-end CPU's for laptops and there is no need to run it at full turbo speed for gaming, they only generate more heat this way.
> Your CPU is most likely throttling at 85 degrees C, I never had it at 85C but read this:
> http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/t...4700hq-with-throttlestop.207621/#post-3201136


Your link about disabling turbo is very interesting. If my settings doesn't effectives I'll try this manipulation


----------



## P4-630 (May 6, 2015)

My GPU and CPU temps after a GTA V session, CPU@2.8Ghz , GTA V capped at 41fps:







I assume you have set the power option to high performance while gaming, when I just bought my laptop I was gaming with CPU power savings mode, I got stutters, setting at high performance solved this.
You can also set it to high performance in the Power options in the control panel.


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 6, 2015)

Yep, I'll try and test this possible settings tonight  and I'll report the results on this thread  thx for advices

Evening,
Ok, I've tested your recommandations with GTA 5 and I won few Degrees. But I still learn to use the ThrottleStop on my computer.
I've not POWER4GEAR HYBRID on my Laptop. Do I select the High Performance mode ? 
Thanks. 
this is my config detailled : 





thanks for your help


----------



## unclewebb (May 7, 2015)

ThrottleStop 8.00 beta 1
https://www.sendspace.com/file/hxhifj

The latest version has more overclocking and voltage control features for Intel's 4th Generation CPUs.

For maximum performance, make sure BD PROCHOT is not checked.  Check Set Multiplier and increase that to the maximum value and then click on the Turn On button.  Reducing the CPU core and CPU cache voltage by about -50 mVolts is a good place to start when testing.


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2015)

ArtKO171 said:


> Evening,
> Ok, I've tested your recommandations with GTA 5 and I won few Degrees. But I still learn to use the ThrottleStop on my computer.
> I've not POWER4GEAR HYBRID on my Laptop. Do I select the High Performance mode ?
> Thanks.
> ...





 

^Make sure that it is set to "High Performance" while gaming.
You can either use Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or ThrottleStop to lower the CPU multipliers.


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

unclewebb said:


> ThrottleStop 8.00 beta 1
> https://www.sendspace.com/file/hxhifj
> 
> The latest version has more overclocking and voltage control features for Intel's 4th Generation CPUs.
> ...


Thank you very much  I'll try today and I report the results here 



P4-630 said:


> View attachment 64666
> 
> ^Make sure that it is set to "High Performance" while gaming.
> You can either use Intel Extreme Tuning Utility or ThrottleStop to lower the CPU multipliers.


Thanks ! Ok I do this and test the CPU temperatures today


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2015)

If you set the CPU multipliers to 28x , which results in a maximum speed of 2.8Ghz, this speed should be good enough for gaming,
With this CPU speed I don't have any hickup/stutter while playing games.


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

Ok thanks for this explanation 
I hope it will be good 

I setting the CPU with ThrottleStop  with your recommandations and the temperature still around 80c :/ 
I don't know what I do more. thanks.

Maybe the GPU heating too much and affect the CPU ?


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2015)

ArtKO171 said:


> Maybe the GPU heating too much and affect the CPU ?



If I seen it right your laptop has only one fan for both the CPU and GPU, yeah that sucks.
What you can try is to lower frame rate in your games with nvidia inspector.
My gpu can run GTA V at 50~60fps but I lowered the frame rate to 40 with nvidia inspector, which results in a 41 fixed fps and a few degrees temperature drop.


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> If I seen it right your laptop has only one fan for both the CPU and GPU, yeah that sucks.
> What you can try is to lower frame rate in your games with nvidia inspector.
> My gpu can run GTA V at 50~60fps but I lowered the frame rate to 40 with nvidia inspector, which results in a 41 fixed fps and a few degrees temperature drop.


Ok I inspect this  thx

I don't want disassembly my laptop for repaste but it's a possibility more and more near.


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2015)

ArtKO171 said:


> Ok thanks for this explanation
> I hope it will be good
> 
> I setting the CPU with ThrottleStop  with your recommandations and the temperature still around 80c :/
> I don't know what I do more. thanks.



I'm starting to think that Asus did not do a good job with the thermal paste...
My CPU temp is max 65 degrees @2.8Ghz while gaming and my GPU max stays under 70 degrees when playing GTA V.
If I let the CPU boost up to 3.4Ghz the temp just stays under 80 degrees on my laptop.


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I'm starting to think that Asus did not do a good job with the thermal paste...
> My CPU temp is max 65 degrees @2.8Ghz while gaming and my GPU max stays under 70 degrees when playing GTA V.
> If I let the CPU boost up to 3.4Ghz the temp just stays under 80 degrees on my laptop.


Yes is not the first time what I read this. The ASUS SAV is disastrous...
The warranty is active but I don't want send my laptop to SAV


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2015)

Contact Asus, tell them that the CPU gets over 85 degrees while gaming and throttles


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

Yes I'll do I have not choice I think :/


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2015)

ArtKO171 said:


> Yes I'll do I have not choice I think :/



For how long did you have this laptop? I also have an older Asus laptop and the CPU temp went up to 75 degrees by just playing some flash game on facebook, I have cleaned the dust out of the airvents with an air compressor and now it runs around 50 degrees when playing a flash game.


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

Oh, it recent it´s again under warranty. Clean don't hurt the radiator is maybe dirty


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2015)

ArtKO171 said:


> Oh, it recent it´s again under warranty. Clean don't hurt the radiator is maybe dirty



Yeah, blow out the dust if there is any, you can always try.
If you don't have a compressor you can always buy canned air.

Let us know if it solved the overheating problem.


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Yeah, blow out the dust if there is any, you can always try.
> If you don't have a compressor you can always buy canned air.
> 
> Let us know if it solved the overheating problem.



Yes, with this 80c the CPU life is very diminished ? 
Yes I post update on that on this thread


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2015)

ArtKO171 said:


> Yes, with this 80c the CPU life is very diminished ?
> Yes I post update on that on this thread



Well Asus lets these processors throttle above 85 degrees, the CPU should be fine, it can go up all the way to 100 degrees, 
the thing is when it starts throttling the gameplay stutters.


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> Well Asus lets these processors throttle above 85 degrees, the CPU should be fine, it can go up all the way to 100 degrees,
> the thing is when it starts throttling the gameplay stutters.


Ok, I'll contact ASUS for more informations and recommandations. But if I need, do you know where I find a disassembly guide for this laptop ? Not a problem if you don't ^^
ps : I haven't any throttling since yesterday.


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2015)

ArtKO171 said:


> Ok, I'll contact ASUS for more informations and recommandations. But if I need, do you know where I find a disassembly guide for this laptop ? Not a problem if you don't ^^
> ps : I haven't any throttling since yesterday.



No throttling since you used ThrottleStop?
I would contact Asus, and don't tell them you used ThrottleStop but tell them the CPU temps went over 85 degrees and that you had stutters in the game.

Google is your best friend!


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> No throttling since you used ThrottleStop?
> I would contact Asus, and don't tell them you used ThrottleStop but tell them the CPU temps went over 85 degrees and that you had stutters in the game.
> 
> Google is your best friend!


Yes, ok I don't tell them about ThrottleStop. And yes, not throttling since TSTOP is active. I looking for a Guide on Google


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2015)

"*What we didn’t liked at Asus G551*
_Internal components temperatures reach 95 degrees Celsius for processor, up to 80 degrees Celsius for video card, and this is the reason that the laptop case is overheating when running intensive games_"

http://www.techwarn.com/asus-g551-review-price/

On google I found lots of overheating problems with this laptop, sadly you already bought it, I myself have done extensive research before I bought this G750JX laptop, I almost went for an MSI since it was cheaper, but found out it was running way hotter then the Asus G750JX, so I went for the more expensive Asus G750JX which had far better cooling then the MSI.


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> "*What we didn’t liked at Asus G551*
> _Internal components temperatures reach 95 degrees Celsius for processor, up to 80 degrees Celsius for video card, and this is the reason that the laptop case is overheating when running intensive games_"
> 
> http://www.techwarn.com/asus-g551-review-price/
> ...



Ok great point, thanks for your time  a repaste can help the cpu to cooler and more safety ?


----------



## P4-630 (May 7, 2015)

ArtKO171 said:


> Ok great point, thanks for your time  a repaste can help the cpu to cooler and more safety ?



Personally I would not touch my laptop internal components besides RAM and SSD/HDD but if you want,
you could give it a try by repasting it with some quality TIM.


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

Ok, so this heat seemingly the norm for this model if I right understand. Thanks for help and your time.
And this thread was a good exercise for my english ^^


----------



## unclewebb (May 7, 2015)

Intel set the CPU throttling temperature to 100°C for a reason.  Intel calls this temperature the, "maximum safe operating temperature".  That is the temperature when CPU throttling is supposed to begin.  

Asus has produced many gaming laptops that start to throttle at too low of a temperature.  Disabling BD PROCHOT helps prevent Asus laptops from throttling too soon.  When BD PROCHOT is disabled, your CPU will still thermal throttle if it gets too hot.  It will throttle at the Intel specified temperature to protect the CPU from damage.  No matter how you have ThrottleStop setup, your CPU will still be safe.  Intel CPUs are very capable of operating reliably at high temperatures for many years so no worries.  80°C is a normal temperature for gaming laptops that use Intel 4th Gen CPUs.

If you post some screenshots of ThrottleStop, I will tell you if you have it setup correctly.  There are lots of options but most throttling problems can be fixed with just a few minor adjustments in ThrottleStop.

You can find some more information on the Notebook Review forum but this information needs to be updated with the new FIVR overclocking and voltage control features.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/the-throttlestop-guide.531329/


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

unclewebb said:


> Intel set the CPU throttling temperature to 100°C for a reason.  Intel calls this temperature the, "maximum safe operating temperature".  That is the temperature when CPU throttling is supposed to begin.
> 
> Asus has produced many gaming laptops that start to throttle at too low of a temperature.  Disabling BD PROCHOT helps prevent Asus laptops from throttling too soon.  When BD PROCHOT is disabled, your CPU will still thermal throttle if it gets too hot.  It will throttle at the Intel specified temperature to protect the CPU from damage.  No matter how you have ThrottleStop setup, your CPU will still be safe.  Intel CPUs are very capable of operating reliably at high temperatures for many years so no worries.  80°C is a normal temperature for gaming laptops that use Intel 4th Gen CPUs.
> 
> ...


Thanks  Ok, I'll send you screenshots soon as possible


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 7, 2015)

unclewebb said:


> Intel set the CPU throttling temperature to 100°C for a reason.  Intel calls this temperature the, "maximum safe operating temperature".  That is the temperature when CPU throttling is supposed to begin.
> 
> Asus has produced many gaming laptops that start to throttle at too low of a temperature.  Disabling BD PROCHOT helps prevent Asus laptops from throttling too soon.  When BD PROCHOT is disabled, your CPU will still thermal throttle if it gets too hot.  It will throttle at the Intel specified temperature to protect the CPU from damage.  No matter how you have ThrottleStop setup, your CPU will still be safe.  Intel CPUs are very capable of operating reliably at high temperatures for many years so no worries.  80°C is a normal temperature for gaming laptops that use Intel 4th Gen CPUs.
> 
> ...



Well, this is my settings on ThrottleStop : 





Thx for your help


----------



## P4-630 (May 8, 2015)

I believe that "PROCHOT 95" means that Asus has set the CPU thermal limit at 95 degrees for this laptop, it should not throttle below 95 degrees.
@unclewebb


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 8, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> I believe that "PROCHOT 95" means that Asus has set the CPU thermal limit at 95 degrees for this laptop, it should not throttle below 95 degrees.
> @unclewebb



Yes it's true, the temperature is stabilised at 80 degrees, no throttle since that


----------



## unclewebb (May 9, 2015)

Why not un-check the "Disable Turbo" box so your CPU can run at its Intel rated speed?  A 4710HQ should be running a lot faster than 2494 MHz.  Intel designed Turbo Boost so you can get maximum performance out of your CPU.  If you owned a Corvette would you drive around town at part throttle like you were driving a taxi?  You bought a performance oriented CPU so don't be afraid to use it.  I think you can push your CPU harder than 2494 MHz without any long term worries.  Intel CPUs do a great job of looking after themselves.  If they ever get too hot, they automatically throttle to prevent any damage occurring.  

You should also open up the ThrottleStop - FIVR window and drop the CPU core voltage and the CPU cache voltage about -50 mV each.  This reduces power consumption and that reduces heat so you can run your CPU faster.

Intel's mobile Core i7 line is far more capable than you can imagine. 

http://i59.tinypic.com/amqged.png 

Intel rates the 4710HQ to run reliably up to the thermal throttling temperature which is 100°C.  Asus must think that is too high so they have set an offset of -5°C so thermal throttling will begin at 95°C instead of 100°C.  There is no reason to do that.  I am confident that Intel does plenty of long term testing at some extreme temperatures and they know that their CPUs are 100% reliable at up to 100°C.  The majority of the CPUs that Intel has built during the last 8 years all use the standard 100°C throttling temperature.  If this was causing any problems, I am sure that Intel would have changed this temperature a long time ago.


----------



## P4-630 (May 9, 2015)

If my CPU (i7 4700HQ) temperature with full turbo would run up to 3.4GHz @ 85 degrees C (mine runs up to 79 full turbo),
I personally feel it's just running to hot, for me it runs a game @2.8Ghz just as good as @3.4Ghz with less heat.
And mine begins to throttle at 85 degrees C, as you have seen that in a post about ThrottleStop @unclewebb : http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/disabling-turbo-i7-4700hq-with-throttlestop.207621/


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 9, 2015)

unclewebb said:


> Why not un-check the "Disable Turbo" box so your CPU can run at its Intel rated speed?  A 4710HQ should be running a lot faster than 2494 MHz.  Intel designed Turbo Boost so you can get maximum performance out of your CPU.  If you owned a Corvette would you drive around town at part throttle like you were driving a taxi?  You bought a performance oriented CPU so don't be afraid to use it.  I think you can push your CPU harder than 2494 MHz without any long term worries.  Intel CPUs do a great job of looking after themselves.  If they ever get too hot, they automatically throttle to prevent any damage occurring.
> 
> You should also open up the ThrottleStop - FIVR window and drop the CPU core voltage and the CPU cache voltage about -50 mV each.  This reduces power consumption and that reduces heat so you can run your CPU faster.
> 
> ...



Ok, I do that quickly thanks


----------



## ArtKO171 (May 9, 2015)

P4-630 said:


> If my CPU (i7 4700HQ) temperature with full turbo would run up to 3.4GHz @ 85 degrees C (mine runs up to 79 full turbo),
> I personally feel it's just running to hot, for me it runs a game @2.8Ghz just as good as @3.4Ghz with less heat.
> And mine begins to throttle at 85 degrees C, as you have seen that in a post about ThrottleStop @unclewebb .



Yes, great point obviously.


----------

